# Winter time trophy trout flies



## Langley224 (Jun 4, 2018)

So I’m thinking about knocking the dust off the fly rod and trying to use it for big trout. Only freshwater and fished for tailing reds on the fly. Any suggestions for bigger trout flies? I figured a bigger fly for mullet imitation. Somthing that suspends or sinks slower.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Iâ€™ve been looking to do the same with something like the fly rod version of a Corky.

I tend to fly fish much of the time with something that I know the redfish or sheepshead will like. Something like a borski slider or redfish crack. I did get my best fly rod trout just this past month, but that 6 plus pound fish was sighted destroying bait up shallow along a barely flooded reef and inhaled a size 4 tan Borski slider. Iâ€™d been seeing more sheepshead that day than anything else.

















But I donâ€™t think the Borski slider is necessarily the thing Iâ€™m looking for in winter. Iâ€™ve fished Steve Farrar Blend Baitfish and a chartreuse over white one produced my previous fly rod best trout a 6 pounds. That was in February 2-3 years ago and on a structure that I knew was a good one for better fish.
















Lately, Iâ€™ve worked on a couple other baitfish patterns that I might think could be good. Gartside soft hackle streamers and some made from Icelandic Sheep hair. Iâ€™ve used the gartside soft hackle streamers only one time in the saltwater were there were some redfish stacked in a drain and the pattern worked well on those. They look best when in the water swimming. Largemouth bass and channel cats like them, though, Iâ€™ve caught a few of each testing the streamers.























The Icelandic Sheep hair is very long and letâ€™s me make bigger streamers. I havenâ€™t had a chance yet to test them in the saltwater, but did get a 4.5 pound bass water testing one. The eyeless ones hover and are neutrally buoyant and the eyed ones sink a little.























I might do some lefty deceivers too. Hopefully, one or more of these will get a true monster trout. I do need to actually fish in places those fish might be and Iâ€™m working on that.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I've been working up some big Seaducers, all white using the biggest schlappen feathers I can get. I've also tried using polar chenille and spinning white deer hair for the head to help it push a little more water and present a larger profile. I caught some decent specks with it before I lost it hung on oyster shell.


My best trout this winter so far have actually been on a black/purple/pink tarpon bunny style fly.



A new pattern I just discovered and managed to get one tied for me to try and copy is a Flatwing. Unreal action in the water. I need to get some peacock and some better hackle but I can see these becoming my go to bait fish pattern.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Any of the bait fish patterns should work fine, For me I like something that pushes a little more water. I would opt for a large seaducer or a Redfish crack with bead chain eyes. I've tied them in white on a 1/0 hook and used them for Bass Snook, Trout Redfish, and Tarpon. They are a lot more durable than the feathers of a seaducer and you can make them any color you want and as big as you want. This one is 5" long with a craft fur tail and a 3" EB brush for the coller


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw those flatwings, Bird, on midcurent. I almost went and tied some this cold and damp afternoon, but went ahead and did a few more baitfish with Icelandic sheep wool.

Popperdave, I love redfish crack and like you and I and others know it's for way more than redfish. I should do some plus size of those great water pushing patterns.

Now, we just need one of whatever it is sticking in a plus sized trout.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

For saltwater fishing I don't think the fish care as long as the fly is about the right size shape and color they are going to eat it. I think modern fly tying is an art form itself. I love to see the creativity of fly tyers.. Some are absolutely amazing. Its always nice to catch fish on a fly of your own design. Tying new and different patterns is a great way to spend those cold nasty winter days, beats sitting in front of the TV. 
So please keep sharing your latest creations.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Numero uno fly*

I believe that is the name of the fly Bud Rowland named that caught the state Speckled Trout record. You can google and find a fly close. I read that he changed up the pattern but used same name. It was a small fly.

Joe

https://midcurrent.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/kantner_2.jpg


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

This is what I thought was the fly he caught the record.

http://www.texastrout.com/flies/numerouno2.jpg


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I always thought that record trout of Bud Rowland fame was caught on the first fly. I did read the story of the record fish and I think it was caught in May and sight fished in about a foot of water. Who knows if Mr. Rowland wasnâ€™t being cagy about the exact fly he used.


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

That looks like a state record fly.. I will make some for next trip to p.o.c.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

I want to try these when conditions are right for topwater.
https://alaskaguidelistblog.wordpress.com/2014/04/03/april-fly-of-the-month-ramseys-cyclops/

They are bigger then look in the pictures. Similar to a giant Gurgler but an eye on the bottom and much larger profile.
Todd


----------



## A Jones (Jan 30, 2020)

I have caught big winter trout on this one. It sinks slow, darts back and forth when stripped, and has a profile similar to a mullet.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks good. What are the materials?


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

Yeh that last fly looks buoyant and would push a lot of water


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

One of my buddies fishes conventional lures out in East Matagorda Bay for the big trout there. Heâ€™s caught a lot of 7 plus pound fish. I want to tag along one of these days with him and do a big trout wade using some flies. He says he gets most of his big fish out there in shallow water, perfect for fly fishing.


----------



## A Jones (Jan 30, 2020)

karstopo said:


> Looks good. What are the materials?


1) I tie in a a little dubbing for the belly
2) Tie in the crafter fur tail.
3) Add some flashabou (Optional)
4) Palmer in an EP brush for the body. I spin my own and add a little wing n flash. 
5) Lastly, Palmer in a saddle hackle.

The rate at which it sinks can be controlled by the amount of wraps of the EP brush. Wrapping it tight will make it sink slower, but you might have to fight it a bit to get it done. I open my wraps a bit to prevent this.

To note, works best with hook sizes 1 - 2/0.

I have tied a bunch of these the past couple of years, and, I think, I am done tweeking it.


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

Finally got around to tying some baitfish flies. I have plenty of shrimp imitations between redfish crack and more realistic style patterns but have been lacking in the baitfish department. This thread got me to thinking about it. These I think would have a fairly slow sink rate. Tied them up with a little saddle hackle (wish I had some better stuff) a little white and grey lazer dub and two turns of chartreuse foxy brush on a #1 hook.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

A Jones, that fly looks great. The colors are a good mullet imitation. It looks like a hybrid of a Gartside soft tackle and a crack fly. Who long are the fibers on the eb brush?


----------



## A Jones (Jan 30, 2020)

Popperdave said:


> A Jones, that fly looks great. The colors are a good mullet imitation. It looks like a hybrid of a Gartside soft tackle and a crack fly. Who long are the fibers on the eb brush?


I spin the ep brush at the vice! I take a hank of it and cut it the hook's length. Then, grab it at the ends and pull a little out to lengthen it. It comes out to about 2".


----------

